# Pussers Brief trip to Corny



## Pusser

Sunday morning and I stood on my driveway staring at the Pussbus wondering if we would get down to Cornwall without mishap.

There is always this mystical last twenty minutes when women who were ready half an hour earlier disappear. I have never found out what it is they do that takes twenty minutes after they have declared their readiness. I have asked of course, on previous waits and have always been made to feel that there are jobs to be done which had I offered to help would have reduced our regular departure delays. Then I ask "What jobs?" and get the answer, "You haven't a clue, have you, what has to be done?"

Well, I don't have a clue so if anyone on here has, please advise. I did ask my daughter one year and she suggested that her Mum may be using this time for meditation, perhaps prayer prior to our major journeys. God knows why this would be necessary.

I carried on staring on the Pussbus and almost on cue a sudden gush of water shot out the rear end and bearing in mind the water tank is in the middle of the bus, this was a big surprise. I am sure I sensed the Pussbus saying, "I'll just have a quick wee and I'm ready for the off."

Down I went to deck level in my nice clean jeans and stuck my head under Pussbus's rear end and the water was pouring out faster than it ever manages out of the waste pipe. Immediately above this hole and inside the van under the bed is the Traumatic water heater and hot air heater.

This piece of machinery is a bloody mystery to me and a quick search revealed a plunger type switch that was in the down position and could be pulled to the up position causing the water flow to cease. The trouble I had was when I let it go it dropped down to the bottom position again.

The neighbour appeared and advised me that I had water running out of the bottom of the van despite the fact I was actually standing in the flow of the escaped torrent. He peered at this water intently and was clearly relieved that this time it was not blue coloured and no bits of tissue floating around in it and worse.

"Yes," I said, "I noticed that too, Well spotted Any idea how to stop it ?"

"No," he said.

"Well then. Why don't you bugger off back in your house then", I thought, irritation rising in my breast.

As luck would have it, a memory cell burst into life, a truly rare occurance and I remembered that if the temperature drops to below a certain figure, it is designed to expel all water content automatically. But of course, the temperature was no where near that low to provoke this action. Utilising lateral thinking, this procedure I thought, must be electrical and just prior to this happening I had turned on the 12v system and switched the fridge to 12 volt ready for our departure. I rushed back inside the van and found I had actually turned it off because it had already been on 12volt. I turned it on and rushed back, pulled up the plunger switch and this time it stayed there and the water leak ceased my fresh water now reduced to only two thirds full.

While it did sort out the problem, I am puzzled because I presume any time I turn off the 12v system, all my water will pour out. Surely this cannot be right.

Ten minutes later we were running down the A41 towards Bicester, the engine humming along quite happily, the noise gone from our duff wheel bearing having been replaced with a nice new one and all seemed to be A OK.

The traffic was reasonable all the way down to Teignmouth in Devon where we popped in to see my parents. We passed many motor homes, none of which waved, even those I waved too. I did provoke a wave by flashing my headlights first on two occasions but I realised I was not that desperate for a cheery wave with that amount of effort to encourage it so I gave up. In fact for our entire break, not one motor home waved to us and it has confirmed my previous thoughts that a Panel Van does not look sufficiently like a motor home to warrant a wave. So be it.

I found my mother a little upset and a little angry, (good for her) as a district nurse had called her a "Lazy Bitch". I do find it unbelievable that someone can say this to a 94 year old woman who is now totally immobile due to a NHS cock up who has worked all her life not only for money but also for charities can reach this time of life and have that said to her.

We said our goodbye's and headed South West for Padstow, may have been West of course, or maybe North but certainly not East.

As we drove the missus phoned up a selection of sites found on here but they were all chocker block. Luckily, I had printed off some spares and one of these, the http://www.padstowtouringpark.co.uk/ , had vacancies and we parked up there for two nights. Very nice site. Very clean loos, and very friendly staff. No hard standing pitches were available but the grass one we ended up with was more than adequate with electric hook-up and fresh water tap on bollards serving four pitches each. It has a small shop selling essentials and lovely surrounding countryside and the 20 minute walk to Padstow town through fields was a joy with startling views over the River Camel. The path leads down to the new small Tesco's, and then down a steep hill to the Camel trail absolutely brimming with hired bike riders.

If I had to fault this site at all I found the shower arrangement rather odd. The showerhead was fixed to the wall and un-trainable and at my neck height. So showers had to be taken bending down being careful not to bang your head on the control mechanism. On full heat the water was hot enough but I am not sure it would be hot enough on a cold day. £16 quid per night was very reasonable on a Bank Holiday and included elect hook up and map of site and footpaths.

Padstow was full as we found Cornwall was. Had we taken the Pussbus down to Padstow we would have joined a queue of cars spending hours circling the Padstow trying to find somewhere to park.

Padstow seems to change each time we go there and we have been going there regularly for over 30 years. One thing that caught my attention and I saw this happening everywhere we went is the profusion of the black flags with a white cross indicating to me that the Independence brigade is gathering force.

On the harbour wall was a huge Spanish articulated lorry waiting I think for the Spanish trawlers to come back with their catch of now European fish for the profusion of Fish and Chip shops in Spain.

I also noticed that the seagull population was much diminished either through culling and\or the bylaw forbidding the feeding of seagulls. Only really saw a few one year olds floating about.

All the pubs around the harbour were full of fish and chip and pasty eating families and I sought out, as usual, a pub off the tourist trail and sat down and had a very nice pint of beer served unusually now by a Cornish bar man surrounded by a few Cornish locals.

The Rick Stein Fish and Chips shop looked good and we decided to drive down that evening to get some and did but it was shut. At £8 a throw they should be good but we did get some Cornish clotted cream and two scones from his bakery shop at 80p each. These scones did not look like any scones I had ever seen before being very large and looked liked buns. Unfortunately , as we discovered when we got back to the Pussbus they tasted crap so that was £1.60 down the drain and we made do with some Tesco ones. Sad day when Tesco's scones taste better and look better than Rick Steins. You can also buy Christmas puddings there starting at £17 to Rick Steins special recipe but I deduced that if he doesn't know how to cook scones, then he wouldn't have a clue about cooking an Xmas Pud. They also sell crab pasties which I gave a miss.

Because of smoking and being overweight I was not looking forward to climbing back up the mammoth hill out of Padstow and back across the fields so we phoned up a couple of taxi companies only to find there would be a 5 our wait, so we thought we would try a bus. The 13:40 from Padstow to Bodmin was on time according to the electronic LED box but failed to appear. We phoned up the bus company and they told us that the 13:40 service did not run on Sundays and Bank holidays and the next one would be 14:40. So fatty had to walk back up the hill which I did in stages and it was not as bad as I thought possibly because I have lost a bit of weight and my bra size has noticeably diminished.

Because Rick Steins Fish and Chip shop was closed we drove to St. Merrin Fish and Chip shop where I have always got reasonable fish and chips but the queue was enormous so we decided to go to our favourite pub in St. Mawgan for a proper meal. This too was full up so we drove back home and I had a cheese and pickle sandwich instead.

That evening I walked around the motor homes to see if I could see a MHF sticker but there were none. In fact, although I made a thing about looking out for it, never saw one. I did hand out a few of my MHF cards and stuck a few under windscreen wipers so it will be interesting to see if I hooked anyone.

The next day we had a early start, shortly after two boiled eggs on toast. We headed for Mevagissey and parked in our usual spot for vans only buying a 4 hour ticket. Once again, a profusion of black, white crossed flags and a shortage of seagulls.

We walked around visiting each Tat shop in turn, and looking at the same Tat in each shop. There is some Tat I find interesting and had I been paid my pocket money in advance I may well have bought ….well, some tat.

The weather held out on both days and it was warm and sunny and lovely to be out walking about. I found another pub off the beaten track which was empty apart from the Bar Man and an old soak who prattled on about football to the bar man even when the bar man had gone into the kitchen was he still prattling on.

When the bar man came out again, he ordered another drink. *I'll have a steadier this time", he dribbled and I felt he was very proud that he had managed to get so pissed so early on in the day. Credit where credit is due.

Lunch time for me was fish and chips sitting at the harbours edge absolutely teaming with tourists. For my wife it was a fresh hot pasty straight out the oven. Most surprising as she never ever eats fast food and relies on bits off mine if the fancy takes her.

As I sat there munching away, watching the world and his mate pass bye and old lady towing a small hairy dog, picked her way through the thronging mass of people. From the opposite direction, came two youths in the full flush of acne, one of which was tugging two identical dogs to the old lady's.

When these dogs saw each other the two held my the youth were jumping up all over each other in a desperate attempt to get to the old lady's dog. Meanwhile the old lady's dog held its ground and traded yap for yap.

Suddenly the old lady tugged her dog and said in a shaky voice, "Come on Rambo, you naughty boy. You've already had lunch".

This……made my day.

The missus knew she would never ever finish a whole pasty and despite various warnings about feeding the seagulls decided to do just that on the basis that the seagulls have more right to be there than Mevagissey does.

I asked her to sign a cheque and give it to me just in case she needed bail.

We went from there to Polzeath to see Drummers magic photo and I must have got the wrong place because there was nothing like it there. What was there were millions of cars trying to find a place to park. So we decided to call it a day and head back home, calling in once again to my parents to give Dad some clotted cream. Apart from beef and duck dripping and duck eggs, cream is the only other vice that my father has, God bless him. Nearly forgot the odd glass o'whiskey, the odd *** or cigar.

We did pass somewhere in Devon a sign advertising what we considered to be a marketing joke but it is genuine. It was the address and telephone number of the company called "The Well Hung Meat Company". Make of that what you will but no chance of me buying any of their stuff.

Got back home very late last night with both legs crippled from the two days walking but this morning I am up and running. Pix later.


----------



## bognormike

nice one, old chap! When are you off to France? look forward to the reports from there..................


----------



## Hub

:lol: Thanks for that!!

We think you're very brave............. Cornwall and bank holiday............potential nightmare scenario!


----------



## 92859

Greetings,

What a good read your post was Pusser, you certainly enjoyed your weekend in Cornwall. we have not traversed that far in Years, but hopeful next year once we are back to normal we shall pay it a visit and visit to my favourite place Falmouth and possibly visit Swanpool beach again, we used to go camping there about twice a year in the 70's - 80's.

Ah well back to the cleaning, the washing, the cooking the.............................


----------



## Telbell

A good read Pusser- but why should your fresh water dump when you switxh a 12v on or off :?


----------



## Pusser

Many thanks for kind replies. I think Corny is best avoided Bank Holidays and probably throughout school hollidays. So in future we will revert to norm and only go Spring or Autumn when its empty.

This should have been our French holiday but again bad timing, ridiculous tunnel prices channeled us towards Cornwall and it is our fault for not thinking it through.

France is unlikely to happen again until June next year but with the missus waiting to see the redundancy results if favourable we would go to France straight away. (i.e. got made redundant).

Major new motorway type road is cutting its way through the very heart of Cornwall and is nearly up to St. Colomb area. I suspect it will eventually join up with one of the other big roads


----------



## DABurleigh

I concluded those with black flags and a white cross were all covertly shooting seagulls. Was that right?

The loo worked, then! 

Dave


----------



## Pusser

DABurleigh said:


> I concluded those with black flags and a white cross were all covertly shooting seagulls. Was that right?
> 
> The loo worked, then!
> 
> Dave


 No names....No packdrill but Yes, I think so. Loo worked a dream although a bit of a struggle size wise. (I should make clear my body size)


----------



## tokkalosh

Excellent tale as usual Pusser - you have a wonderful way with words and it would seem that you take most things in your stride.

I wonder if Rick Stein will ever find out how awful his scones are :lol:


----------



## Pusser

Telbell said:


> A good read Pusser- but why should your fresh water dump when you switxh a 12v on or off :?


Sorry TellBell. Must have missed your post somehow.. I don't know why at all except that turning it back on made it work again. And I am sure it was me turning it off thinking I was turning it on that caused it to wet itself.

I think Rick Stein will find out Tocky as I intend to email him about it.


----------



## solentviews

You just missed me Pusser, I came home for the holiday weekend having spent the best part of the previous three weeks touring Cornwall. Started off in Bodmin, then to St Merryn followed by St Austell, Siblyback Lake and Wadebridge. Had a great time helped not least of all by my 6 year old son finding a playmate on every site we visited. At Bodmin as we pulled on to our pitch and an 8 year old girl shouted would your little boy like to play! You don't get many results like that. Visited all the tourist sites and enjoyed the experience including Padstow and Mevagissey. Had few problems on the narrow roads, although as we left somewhere near Launceston after visiting relatives found myself on a lane where the hedges touched both sides of the van. Managed to rip the grey tank waste pipe out from its stowage where it trailed on the road for 20 miles. Clouted one of the dry stone wall sides when breathing in didn't work to pass a vehicle and clipped the wing mirror, luckily no real damage, and finally on one lane the approaching chap in a car had to unhitch his trailer to move over to let me pass. I did find everyone was very courteous in giving way to my Kontiki.

Ian


----------



## Pusser

solentviews said:


> You just missed me Pusser, I came home for the holiday weekend having spent the best part of the previous three weeks touring Cornwall. Started off in Bodmin, then to St Merryn followed by St Austell, Siblyback Lake and Wadebridge. Had a great time helped not least of all by my 6 year old son finding a playmate on every site we visited. At Bodmin as we pulled on to our pitch and an 8 year old girl shouted would your little boy like to play! You don't get many results like that. Visited all the tourist sites and enjoyed the experience including Padstow and Mevagissey. Had few problems on the narrow roads, although as we left somewhere near Launceston after visiting relatives found myself on a lane where the hedges touched both sides of the van. Managed to rip the grey tank waste pipe out from its stowage where it trailed on the road for 20 miles. Clouted one of the dry stone wall sides when breathing in didn't work to pass a vehicle and clipped the wing mirror, luckily no real damage, and finally on one lane the approaching chap in a car had to unhitch his trailer to move over to let me pass. I did find everyone was very courteous in giving way to my Kontiki.
> 
> Ian


Glad you had a great time and sorry our paths did not cross but then again, you had already your fair share of damage. I had similar probs in a Merc Pioneer but that was in low seasons not when the whole of Northern England is there so well done for getting out alive. I had one narrow squeak which I think was my fault and my wife is sure it was when trying to turn in a full carpark that appeared to be on a one in 3 hill.

I nudged around and then had to handbrake and reverse gradually back to the side of a gleaming Audio. I think I must not have pushed the handbrake down far enough and when I didn't move I gave it some welly and whoosh, brake and bang as the I plunged the brake pedal in desperation. At first I thought the bang was the Audi but it must have been the brakes coming full on at a relatively low speed as the AUdi appeared to be on one piece. Even so, a couple of more inches and the Audio would have been toast and me as well when the owner got back.

When these happen I purposely avoid looking at people otherwise I go to pieces.


----------



## Rapide561

*Pusser's report*

Hi Pusser

Oh please join me on the trip to Lake Garda! We can solve all our loo troubles, deal with Eurotunnel and the "13 kiloer" and much more!

Another excellent post that will have to be re read when I am not so wrecked!

Rapide561


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Blimey pusser, your getting the hang of this motorhoming lark now aren't you, nothing more than a leaky boiler (well the van's that is) :lol: 

Pleased you had such a good time and the weather was kind to you both, also happy you found a pub with Cornish people running it, that is a rare thing these days, which you mentioned the other day.  

MHS...Rob


----------



## Raine

hi, puss, nice one, we were down in st austell, perran sands, pentewan sands , newquay, taunton, loved the waves (INTHESEA) enjoyed your post, but NOT about the district nurse, awful!


----------



## apothecary

*Cornwall*

Hi Pusser, loved your tale. I live near Par, about 10 miles from Meva and work there from time to time. Where exactly did you park? The main car park is a bit of a rip off, £3.00 per day winter, but £1.50 per hour summer. A bit steep if you've got a 9 hour shift to do. I try to park on the harbour, £3.00 per day summer, but you have to get there early for a space. Other options for anyone else wanting to visit is to park in the lay by at London Apprentice and take the bus. 
As you've found out, rush hour down here is August! But if you come at other times, the place is more reasonable. You might even get to visit Newquay. 
I'm off this weekend to explore the Norfolk/Suffolk area. Some my ancestors, and strangely my wife's, seem to come from that area. Nothing planned as usual, except we must make the East Anglian Transport museum at Lowestoft for Sat 9th when they've got some trolleybuses running.
Regards

Apothecary


----------



## Raine

hi apothacary, just posting about that area, if you want to wild camp try aldeburgh, or a cc white house along the coast a bit, brill and they fitted us in at easter! we like that area too!


----------



## apothecary

Raine said:


> hi apothacary, just posting about that area, if you want to wild camp try aldeburgh, or a cc white house along the coast a bit, brill and they fitted us in at easter! we like that area too!


Hi Raine, many thanks for tip. Just one curiosity, Google Earth definition for Aldeburgh isn't that good, but just up the coast, it improves dramatically. You can count the cars in the car park of Sizewell Nuclear Power station! I wonder why, anyone got any suggestions? How do you spot Russian spies these days? They're all downloading Google Earth!


----------



## spykal

*Re: Cornwall*



apothecary said:


> snipped: But if you come at other times, the place is more reasonable. You might even get to visit Newquay.


But why would you want to visit Newquay now....in my childhood days we used to visit several times each year...one of the fishermen became a friend..he used to take me out long lining with him every tide...then when I took up surfing I used to visit Fistral as often as I could....nowadays the town is filled with noisey young things all trying to get rat ars**d and pick up a date......things don't change much do they? .... but I have :lol: :lol:

Mike

P.s. I am now quite a quiet thing and dating is out!


----------



## devonidiot

Thanks Pusser for an enjoyable read.

One query.

I've been told to take more exercise preferablycycling, if you lived by the edge of dartmoor you may realise how much exercise this would be, where can I find one of those hired bike riders?


----------



## 88966

Hi Pusser,

I enjoyed your tale of your visit to Corny !!

Just a little bit of an explanation as to why there are lots of the flags of St. Piran (the white cross on a black bckground) about at the present time. This as you know is the adopted Cornish flag. Well apparently our worthy government had agreed to a European directive that permits certain recgnised national flags to be flown without planning permission - these included the various National flags, etc and included the European flag. BUT NOT the Cornish or Devon flags - planning parmission would be required to fly these !!!!

As you can imagine this brought them out in their thousands - our worthies promptly did another U-turn !!!

Hope you find this of interest, keep up the good work.


----------



## Pusser

BillD said:


> Hi Pusser,
> 
> I enjoyed your tale of your visit to Corny !!
> 
> Just a little bit of an explanation as to why there are lots of the flags of St. Piran (the white cross on a black bckground) about at the present time. This as you know is the adopted Cornish flag. Well apparently our worthy government had agreed to a European directive that permits certain recgnised national flags to be flown without planning permission - these included the various National flags, etc and included the European flag. BUT NOT the Cornish or Devon flags - planning parmission would be required to fly these !!!!
> 
> As you can imagine this brought them out in their thousands - our worthies promptly did another U-turn !!!
> 
> Hope you find this of interest, keep up the good work.


I did find that interesting BillD because I did not know the reason and can well imagine the EEC directive being like a red rag to a bull.

Thanks Apothy. I love Cornwall and normally only go out of season not so much because of the crowds but I find it more attractive in Spring and Autumn and why we broke with tradition I don't know.

Thanks to everyone else for input.

Incidently, the campsite I was at and linked in 1st post now offers a 50p discount per night to MHF members with membership number.


----------



## apothecary

*Re: Cornwall*

But why would you want to visit Newquay now....in my childhood days we used to visit several times each year...one of the fishermen became a friend..he used to take me out long lining with him every tide...then when I took up surfing I used to visit Fistral as often as I could....nowadays the town is filled with noisey young things all trying to get rat ars**d and pick up a date......things don't change much do they? .... but I have :lol: :lol:

Mike

P.s. I am now quite a quiet thing and dating is out![/quote]

Firstly, in August, Newquay is virtually a no-go area! However at other times of the year, it's well worth visiting. The scenary is stunning and we have world class surfing. Fistral beach is the place for the surfers, and Porth beach for the bucket and spade brigade. The town centre might attract the yob element, but these usually are like Dracula, only seen after dark, when I'm normally tucked up in bed. Every so often, one of these yobs jumps over a sea wall, not realising in the dark that the beach is 100 foot below. 
Have another look at Newquay, but be careful.

Regards

Apothecary


----------



## teemyob

*Bank Holiday Newquay*

Hello Pusser,

Sounds like you had a better time than Us!

We stayed at trekenning touring park. Cost us the pricely sum of £172 for 6 of us for 4 nights Thursday onwards.

Far from the best plot the van was at one angle the awaning at another. Not the nicesest site either though the pool was reasonably warm.

Took a bus down to Newquay as we had the full awning up a drive to padstow was out. Have to say that scince my last trip 20 years ago seems a bit of a dump to me. Unless you want to Surf, eat fish n chips, get peirced or pi**sed then not a lot else going on.

For less money we could have nipped accross the water to France and got some cheap goodies into the bargain.

I heard a Cornish Lady on a BBC station who said "England is a bit like a sock, with Kent being the heel and Devon and Corwall being the Toe - It is said that if you put nuts into a sock they always end up in the toe" How right she was !

When we go South it will be over to France more often for us.

Trev


----------



## Pusser

*Re: Bank Holiday Newquay*



teemyob said:


> Hello Pusser,
> 
> Sounds like you had a better time than Us!
> 
> We stayed at trekenning touring park. Cost us the pricely sum of £172 for 6 of us for 4 nights Thursday onwards.
> 
> Far from the best plot the van was at one angle the awaning at another. Not the nicesest site either though the pool was reasonably warm.
> 
> Took a bus down to Newquay as we had the full awning up a drive to padstow was out. Have to say that scince my last trip 20 years ago seems a bit of a dump to me. Unless you want to Surf, eat fish n chips, get peirced or pi**sed then not a lot else going on.
> 
> For less money we could have nipped accross the water to France and got some cheap goodies into the bargain.
> 
> I heard a Cornish Lady on a BBC station who said "England is a bit like a sock, with Kent being the heel and Devon and Corwall being the Toe - It is said that if you put nuts into a sock they always end up in the toe" How right she was !
> 
> When we go South it will be over to France more often for us.
> 
> Trev


Normally, we go to Cornwall off season and still like it but each year it becomes in my view less and less attractive and many traditional things have been prostituted for the sake of tourism. Many people down there making a fast buck and many not succeeding. I also noticed house prices have fallen noticeably in the last two years. There is still some magic left but with parking charges, and parking access becoming more and more expensive and difficult this magic is being eroded away. Even the fish have buggered off.


----------



## DABurleigh

"Even the fish have buggered off."

Those poor seagulls being shot and now starved. I reckon they've gone to France, too.

Dave


----------



## GROUNDHOG

Pusser - sorry but wrong wrong wrong about the house prices down here, they have not dropped at all in the last two years but have risen in many cases faster than the national average. Anything with a sea view especially is now telephone numbers... I really ought to know as I renovate and resell property for a living!!! There are still pockets where you can get a reasonable deal for your money but they are getting fewer and fewer and despite having excellent relationships with all the local agents our biggest problem now is actually finding property to buy that isn't commanding stupid prices.

On another subject not sure about the fish but plenty of basking sharks, dolphins, seals and even a whale or two regularly seen this summer.

Please tell me the gulls have gone to France than they might stop cr*pping all over my van.

Glad you enjoyed it anyway and for anyone coming down in the future the A30 will be finished dreckly.


----------



## Texas

Pusser said:


> "The Well Hung Meat Company". Make of that what you will but no chance of me buying any of their stuff.


Just to clear up a point: 'well hung meat' is butchered meat that has been hung for the traditional required amount of time before being offered for sale to the general public.

Not to be confused with the rubbish sold by Tesco, Sainsburys, Morrisons etc, etc, (their meats were probably still breathing only days prior to being put on the shelves)

Great read Pusser, you've cheered up my soggy Sunday no end.

Texas


----------



## Pusser

GROUNDHOG said:


> Pusser - sorry but wrong wrong wrong about the house prices down here, they have not dropped at all in the last two years but have risen in many cases faster than the national average. Anything with a sea view especially is now telephone numbers... I really ought to know as I renovate and resell property for a living!!! There are still pockets where you can get a reasonable deal for your money but they are getting fewer and fewer and despite having excellent relationships with all the local agents our biggest problem now is actually finding property to buy that isn't commanding stupid prices.
> 
> On another subject not sure about the fish but plenty of basking sharks, dolphins, seals and even a whale or two regularly seen this summer.
> 
> Please tell me the gulls have gone to France than they might stop cr*pping all over my van.
> 
> Glad you enjoyed it anyway and for anyone coming down in the future the A30 will be finished dreckly.


Sorry for misleading everyone. We normally have a peek at estate agents windows and they appeared to be cheaper than when we last looked a year ago. Mind you, I had just come out of the pub and most things seem cheaper to me after a couple of pints.

I was looking a pic of fishing boats in Mevagissy taken in about 1902 I think and the harbour was covered in boats. Now you only see the odd one come in an unload so I am assuming that the abundance of fish is no longer with us.

I think for sport fish then they could well be increasing as I think we will have Tuna and Mralin down there soon the way things are going.


----------



## Grizzly

Thanks Pusser...brightens my evening to find you've posted another account. Can't you go away more often ? I need a good laugh right now.

Write to the local health authority about the district nurse. That sort of remark must have really hurt your Mum and there is no excuse for that.

G


----------



## tincan

*water water all over the road*

Pusser, with your preoccupation with water and loos etc., I am reluctant to mention dump valve but I did post a tip recently indicating how to avoid emptying your boiler on the road, clip a clothes peg round the neck of the valve stem and that should do it. Just remember to remove peg when weather gets cold. Loved your yarn bout weekend
Noel


----------



## mrbluesky

hi pusser
i live in teignmouth if your parents have any more bother let me know
got a parrot with a taste for nasty folk !!!!
cheers
mrbluesky


----------



## Pusser

*Re: water water all over the road*



tincan said:


> Pusser, with your preoccupation with water and loos etc., I am reluctant to mention dump valve but I did post a tip recently indicating how to avoid emptying your boiler on the road, clip a clothes peg round the neck of the valve stem and that should do it. Just remember to remove peg when weather gets cold. Loved your yarn bout weekend
> Noel


That is an extremely useful tip and thank you very much indeed. Even so I think I am going to have to read the manual which I hate doing.

Many thanks again and peg will be made available in the future.


----------



## tincan

manuals are for wimps, when all else fails try following the instructions

noel


----------



## Pusser

mrbluesky said:


> hi pusser
> i live in teignmouth if your parents have any more bother let me know
> got a parrot with a taste for nasty folk !!!!
> cheers
> mrbluesky


You are very kind indeed. The problem I have is that I created much nausea and dispondancy when they destroyed their hip, again when they broke a bone in her pubic region and again when she came out of hospital with a pressure sore on her heal that the hospital had not noticed even though it must have been weeks not days in appearing. Even more so when the hospital insisted my parents sell their house and go into a home at £1200 per week rather than offer care in their own house. At least I got them home even though they now have to pay over £900 per month for the priveledge of carers coming in to look after my mother suffering from the total neglect of Torbay hosptial in buggering her hip up on the operating table.

My parents are worried that if I create much more fuss then the authorities\carers will take it out of them and this is a real fear for them.

Most of the time I feel totally impotent and there are never any authoritive people around that can step in and offer confidence in the situation my parents find themselves in.

But there does come a point where if there are any more outrages, I shall drive down there and make a few peoples lives a misery.

Surely these people have grandparents and elderly parents and I just do not understand how all this can happen.


----------



## mrbluesky

it sounds a horrible situation
but seriously if you want me to do anything or check on anything
please get in touch
i have good friends in the care game and could ask their advice anytime
regards
drew


----------

